# Sony H90 vs. Canon IXUS 230 HS - which one do i pick?



## ashish.jani (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi

I am an amateur photographer and used to own a basic digital camera till sometime back. I want to buy a sophisticated camera. I have a range of 13k -14k max. I primarily engage in outdoor photography so looking for high zoom cameras with  10+ mega pixel. After doing some basic web searches on latest models available i arrived at following four options:
Sony DSC-H90
Sony DSC-W690
Canon IXUS 230 HS
Canon Powershot A4000 IS

Can you provide some insights in to which is a better option in terms of picture quality?


----------

